
When Should a Startup Start Charging? - peter123
http://startup-marketing.com/when-should-a-startup-start-charging/
======
DenisM
Suppose there are three stages of the product lifecycle:

1\. Before minimal product

2\. After minimal product but before product/market fit

3\. After product/market fit

It seems that the common consensus among gururs of lean startup is to charge
on stage 3. Based on nothing but my personal opinion I prefer to charge at
stage two. The price at this point is the filter you apply to your feedback
channel - they higher the price the less feedback you will get, but the more
meaningful each individual piece is. If you're just starting out and your
feedback pipeline is empty the right price might very well be zero, but once
you have feedback the price should go up. My reasoning is that talk is cheap
and only people who pay are really serious. Also setting the price helps you
discover your audience - they may not even be looking at free stuff.

